# اللهجة المصرية: زعبوط - زعابيط



## I.K.S.

السلام عليكم 

جاء في كتاب "عجائب الآثار في التراجم والأخبار"ج الثاني  كلمة زعابيط فما معناها ؟


> *وغالب مماليكهم لابسون الزعابيط مثل الفلاحين*


----------



## Sun-Shine

(الزعبوط يلبس على الرأس مثل القبعة (طاقية


----------



## Sun-Shine

هذا "زعبوط" لكن في العصر الحديث


----------



## I.K.S.

هل من الضروري وجود السير الذي يشد الرأس كما في الصورة ؟


----------



## Sun-Shine

إن كان القصد هو الرباط
لا ، عادة لا يكون موجود
هذا لطفل صغير لذلك أضافوه ليثبت على رأسه


----------



## I.K.S.

شكرا جزيلا لكي


----------



## Sun-Shine

العفو


----------

